
Design Comparison: iOS 7 vs Android vs Windows - frankdenbow
https://tapfame.com/ios7_android_windows/
======
rsdce
How does it happen that ios UI's end up looking way better. Is that like a
agenda amongst developers to have them looking better on iOS ? i mean how
difficult is it to have same looking apps on all platforms

------
theoj
Interesting to see how companies sometimes have very similar looking apps
across all or some platforms (Facebook), while others are at the opposite end
and have completely different experiences (KickStarter).

------
alexgrande
Definitely like Windows Phone the best overall!

~~~
satjot
I agree - it is definitely more appealing than the android versions. I love
Evernote and Foursquare on windows - too bad no one uses them.

